# Tobey's food



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't home cook unfortunately, and right now he is finishing the puppy chow. But soon I will be getting another food for him. Is Blue Buffalo good?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

There's a sticky thread in this section right above here that says "foods we use and recommend"...check it out and I'm sure you can come to some good conclusions


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Don't apologize for not home cooking. There are great premium pet foods out there you can feed him.

Home cooking is very tricky to get the proper supplementation so all his nutritional needs are right. Many of us only home cook because we have Maltese with health issues. I wish my Lady could eat a premium commercial diet!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I have Haley on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison which is recommended here. Do you have a Petco? This is where I get it for $13.99 5lb bag.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Jul 1 2009, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799395


> I have Haley on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison which is recommended here. Do you have a Petco? This is where I get it for $13.99 5lb bag.[/B]


The sweet potato and venison has very large peices, too large for my 4 pound Gigi. If you are going with NB foods, I would get the duck and potato small bites.


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes, we have a Petco. OK. That's less expensive than Blue Buffalo


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

dog food analysis.com doesn't have any information that I could see, but I did go to dogfoodchat.com and found good reviews for NB. Would you guys recommend this website to trust?


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 1 2009, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799399


> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Jul 1 2009, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799395





> I have Haley on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison which is recommended here. Do you have a Petco? This is where I get it for $13.99 5lb bag.[/B]


The sweet potato and venison has very large peices, too large for my 4 pound Gigi. If you are going with NB foods, I would get the duck and potato small bites.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Great point! Haley was use to eating larger pieces so she had no trouble.... I wonder why they do not offer smaller bites in this kind??


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (ablack @ Jul 1 2009, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799411


> dog food analysis.com doesn't have any information that I could see, but I did go to dogfoodchat.com and found good reviews for NB. Would you guys recommend this website to trust?[/B]



I did a lot of research myself for Haleys food. I liked that I could get NB local and it has great reviews here. If I'm not mistaken there is a link ^^ that tells reviews, contents, etc of dog food. Let me see if I can find it.......


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Jul 1 2009, 03:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799427


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 1 2009, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799399





> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Jul 1 2009, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799395





> I have Haley on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison which is recommended here. Do you have a Petco? This is where I get it for $13.99 5lb bag.[/B]


The sweet potato and venison has very large peices, too large for my 4 pound Gigi. If you are going with NB foods, I would get the duck and potato small bites.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Great point! Haley was use to eating larger pieces so she had no trouble.... I wonder why they do not offer smaller bites in this kind??
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wrote to the company and asked them to please consider making this food in the small bites. I got a response back that basically alluded to the idea that they will offer in small bites what they are asked to offer and that I was the first person who had requested the Venison in small bites. If a bunch of people email them and ask perhaps they will begin thinking about making it in small bites.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (ablack @ Jul 1 2009, 02:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799411


> dog food analysis.com doesn't have any information that I could see, but I did go to dogfoodchat.com and found good reviews for NB. Would you guys recommend this website to trust?[/B]


www.dogfoodanalysis.com NB is under the 4 star premium page 9....

Here is info on NB site www.naturalbalanceinc.com


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jul 1 2009, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799431


> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Jul 1 2009, 03:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799427





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 1 2009, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799399





> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Jul 1 2009, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799395





> I have Haley on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison which is recommended here. Do you have a Petco? This is where I get it for $13.99 5lb bag.[/B]


The sweet potato and venison has very large peices, too large for my 4 pound Gigi. If you are going with NB foods, I would get the duck and potato small bites.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Great point! Haley was use to eating larger pieces so she had no trouble.... I wonder why they do not offer smaller bites in this kind??
[/B][/QUOTE]

I wrote to the company and asked them to please consider making this food in the small bites. I got a response back that basically alluded to the idea that they will offer in small bites what they are asked to offer and that I was the first person who had requested the Venison in small bites. If a bunch of people email them and ask perhaps they will begin thinking about making it in small bites.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Even though Haley can eat it, I would prefer it smaller so I went to their site and contacted them also!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 1 2009, 11:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799399


> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Jul 1 2009, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799395





> I have Haley on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison which is recommended here. Do you have a Petco? This is where I get it for $13.99 5lb bag.[/B]


The sweet potato and venison has very large peices, too large for my 4 pound Gigi. If you are going with NB foods, I would get the duck and potato small bites.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I bet Gigi could eat it if you didn't offer her any other choice. Even Preston can eat it with no trouble, and he's around 2 1/2 pounds.

Also, if one is allergic to poultry, Duck is sort of considered a poultry so that is why the Venison & Sweet Potato is recommended. I also know some dogs have problems with regular Potato vs. Sweet Potato.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I also just wrote to the company to ask for Venison & Sweet Potato small bites.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

I don't feed that brand but I do feed small bites in another brand. I agree the Natural Balance is too big for fussy little mouths like I got here- had a sample once.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 1 2009, 04:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799446


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 1 2009, 11:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799399





> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Jul 1 2009, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799395





> I have Haley on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison which is recommended here. Do you have a Petco? This is where I get it for $13.99 5lb bag.[/B]


The sweet potato and venison has very large peices, too large for my 4 pound Gigi. If you are going with NB foods, I would get the duck and potato small bites.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I bet Gigi could eat it if you didn't offer her any other choice. Even Preston can eat it with no trouble, and he's around 2 1/2 pounds.

Also, if one is allergic to poultry, Duck is sort of considered a poultry so that is why the Venison & Sweet Potato is recommended. I also know some dogs have problems with regular Potato vs. Sweet Potato.
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL yes, I still didn't want miss Gigi to swallow such big pieces, and she was used to the small pieces, so I guess she didn't favor eating such large pieces. We gave our bag to my neighbors, the have a 10 malt mix. 

I'll write the company too. 

And I think her Tobey would be really tiny, as he is not even 3 months old yet.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 1 2009, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799399


> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Jul 1 2009, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799395





> I have Haley on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison which is recommended here. Do you have a Petco? This is where I get it for $13.99 5lb bag.[/B]


The sweet potato and venison has very large peices, too large for my 4 pound Gigi. If you are going with NB foods, I would get the duck and potato small bites.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Tell that little Gigi to open her mouth. LOL! Cosy eats the NB Sweet Potato and Venison just fine. They're flat round pieces half an inch in diameter. Most little ones do fine with it...except Gigi, who is spoiled .. lol.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 1 2009, 04:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799462


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 1 2009, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799399





> QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Jul 1 2009, 02:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=799395





> I have Haley on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Venison which is recommended here. Do you have a Petco? This is where I get it for $13.99 5lb bag.[/B]


The sweet potato and venison has very large peices, too large for my 4 pound Gigi. If you are going with NB foods, I would get the duck and potato small bites.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Tell that little Gigi to open her mouth. LOL! Cosy eats the NB Sweet Potato and Venison just fine. They're flat round pieces half an inch in diameter. Most little ones do fine with it...except Gigi, who is spoiled .. lol.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:embarrassed: LOL this is the _SPOILED_ maltese website!


----------



## ablack (Jun 9, 2009)

QUOTE


> www.dogfoodanalysis.com NB is under the 4 star premium page 9....
> 
> Here is info on NB site www.naturalbalanceinc.com[/B]



I saw that it was listed on there, but it didn't have any information about it. I didn't think to look what star amount it's under.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Even the NB Duck & Potatoes small bites are too big for Raine and Napoleon so I crush them up further. I do this in batches twice a week. And I found that the Duck & Potatoes seem to be harder than the Venison for some reason.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jul 3 2009, 04:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800619


> Even the NB Duck & Potatoes small bites are too big for Raine and Napoleon so I crush them up further. I do this in batches twice a week. And I found that the Duck & Potatoes seem to be harder than the Venison for some reason.[/B]


You are right, the Potato & Duck formula is MUCH harder than the Sweet Potato & Venison. I actually had to return a bag of Potato & Duck when London was on it because she was unable to break the pieces...and I ACTUALLY put one in my mouth and I could not break it with my teeth even! We're on the Sweet Potato & Venison now and it's quite a bit easier to break up so both London & baby Preston have no troubles eating it.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 3 2009, 09:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800658


> QUOTE (cleooscar @ Jul 3 2009, 04:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800619





> Even the NB Duck & Potatoes small bites are too big for Raine and Napoleon so I crush them up further. I do this in batches twice a week. And I found that the Duck & Potatoes seem to be harder than the Venison for some reason.[/B]


You are right, the Potato & Duck formula is MUCH harder than the Sweet Potato & Venison. I actually had to return a bag of Potato & Duck when London was on it because she was unable to break the pieces...and I ACTUALLY put one in my mouth and I could not break it with my teeth even! We're on the Sweet Potato & Venison now and it's quite a bit easier to break up so both London & baby Preston have no troubles eating it. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL. I tried breaking it up with my teeth too!!  I found I could break the Venison kibbles with my fingers. It's just too bad, my gang prefers the Duck & Potatoes so I have to continue crushing them up myself. 

For those of you who feed Innova Dry or Orijen, are the kibbles large or small? And are they pretty soft? I may have to switch food one day.


----------

